# yakabout fraser trip



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

how come the mods haven't taken this one down yet?


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

??????????? :?


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Come on guys, you've had your say on the other post (that ended up getting locked). No need to drag it into this one too.
It was a legitimate question at first but now you are doing a disservice to yourselves by going on about it.

This looks like a great trip. Must do something like this one day. V Jealous.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I dont get it??????? ;-)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

mullumbimbyakker said:


> how come the mods haven't taken this one down yet?


The same reason you haven't deleted your account yet, I presume.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

As an aside to this, I checked out http://..........com.au by following the link from Astro and Yakass' sig and I must say I'm impressed with the update, heaps better than the old site.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

general daftwullie, message from the reich supreme headquaters.
uprising in your sector (mid north coast)
you are authorized to squash dissent in the interests of the fatherland.
da forum will rule for 1000 yrs , zeich heil


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

wullie, dumm koff, we will never stop, we are fanatics, report from u boat,
enemy sighted off your coast,
you must act now, send in the luftwaffe


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

thats a better shot than spooled's


----------



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

Did I miss something????


----------



## mark (Sep 3, 2007)

No Bongo, you didn't miss it. You just wished him goodbye in the other post. There's just a mini uprising.


----------



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

> No Bongo, you didn't miss it. You just wished him goodbye in the other post. There's just a mini uprising.


Yeah but why the bitchin about the awesome Fraiser posts?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

bongorust said:


> > No Bongo, you didn't miss it. You just wished him goodbye in the other post. There's just a mini uprising.
> 
> 
> Yeah but why the bitchin about the awesome Fraiser posts?


agree i did a post about frasier and i got bagged


----------

